# PFAPA Do you know this code?



## hsprague (Mar 17, 2009)

Stands for:
*P*eriodic
*F*ever
*A*phthous stomatitis
*P*haryngitis
*A*denitis

I've searched, but can't find anything regarding ICD-9...I'm ready to resort to the individual ICD-9s for the conditions rather than a single one for the disease...anyone have this issue previously?

Thanks!
Hope S.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Mar 18, 2009)

In our Peds. clinic thats how we bill this dx, per individual ICD-9s for the condition.


----------



## tpadgett (Aug 11, 2011)

277.31


----------

